# Hyatt High Sierra, Lake Tahoe



## PismoJen (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi - we are considering purchasing a resale timeshare from a very knowledgable broker in Lake Tahoe. He has many listing with competitive pricing. Why do I get the feeling that many of you advise staying away from agents and buying FSBO? AND...we are VERY limited in our vacation time and need to follow the school year so we want to buy a SIlver week which is only 1,400pts. I have read that many of you would suggest many more pts than just 1,400 but that is the week we want and don't have oodles of time to vacation anyway. BUT, would like to trade for Hyatt in Colorado, Carmel, etc. once in a while.....Is 1,400 pts a bad decision, our needs will increase of course in several years (kids older, husband more vacation time)....thank you for any help...


----------



## Carmel85 (Feb 6, 2008)

PismoJen said:


> Hi - we are considering purchasing a resale timeshare from a very knowledgable broker in Lake Tahoe. He has many listing with competitive pricing. Why do I get the feeling that many of you advise staying away from agents and buying FSBO? AND...we are VERY limited in our vacation time and need to follow the school year so we want to buy a SIlver week which is only 1,400pts. I have read that many of you would suggest many more pts than just 1,400 but that is the week we want and don't have oodles of time to vacation anyway. BUT, would like to trade for Hyatt in Colorado, Carmel, etc. once in a while.....Is 1,400 pts a bad decision, our needs will increase of course in several years (kids older, husband more vacation time)....thank you for any help...




I think we need a little more info like what time of the year  are you going to use lake tahoe ? NO summer and Some winter only. 

1bedrooms in Colorado and Carmel most of the time in 1 bedrooms and very limited time in a 2 bedroom.

If you get a 1880,2000 or 2200 point week you have much more flexibility every year at every resort including the NEW Hyatt coming on line in the next few year.

1400 is just a starting point i personally would pass and get a higher point value.


----------



## Hoc (Feb 6, 2008)

We don't advise staying away from brokers or FSBO unless you are paying too much, which, in many cases, through those sources you are.  Just for a point of reference, you should not be paying more than $10k for a peak week at Hyatt High Sierra Lodge, or more than $4k for a lesser week.


----------



## LisaH (Feb 6, 2008)

Hoc said:


> We don't advise staying away from brokers or FSBO unless you are paying too much, which, in many cases, through those sources you are.  Just for a point of reference, you should not be paying more than $10k for a peak week at Hyatt High Sierra Lodge, or more than $4k for a lesser week.



I would love to pay a peak week at Hyatt High Sierra Lodge for $15K if we are talking about a 2000 points or higher week. Please let me know where I can find them


----------



## Hoc (Feb 6, 2008)

LisaH said:


> I would love to pay a peak week at Hyatt High Sierra Lodge for $15K if we are talking about a 2000 points or higher week. Please let me know where I can find them



The resort has a listing of owners who are offering units for sale available at the front desk, and some of the asking prices for peak weeks are $11-$14k, which translates to a selling price around $10k.


----------



## wilma (Feb 6, 2008)

Hoc said:


> The resort has a listing of owners who are offering units for sale available at the front desk, and some of the asking prices for peak weeks are $11-$14k, which translates to a selling price around $10k.



Peak weeks (diamond for 2200 pts & platinum for 2000 pts) at Hyatt High Sierra are summer & holiday periods (presidents week, christmas) and even if an individual was listing at $11-14,000 they would not get through ROFR. Don't believe you can get a peak week for $10,000.


----------



## Denise L (Feb 6, 2008)

Hoc said:


> The resort has a listing of owners who are offering units for sale available at the front desk, and some of the asking prices for peak weeks are $11-$14k, which translates to a selling price around $10k.



I'll be there in a couple of weeks, so just for fun I will ask at the front desk for a list of resales.

I agree that Hyatt would buy the Diamond and Platinum weeks back at prices that low. I think that they have a list of buyers waiting for certain weeks.

We own a 1400 pt week.  I'd like to have more points, but so far, it has been a good intro to Hyatt for us, and we have no complaints.


----------



## Carmel85 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hoc said:


> We don't advise staying away from brokers or FSBO unless you are paying too much, which, in many cases, through those sources you are.  Just for a point of reference, you should not be paying more than $10k for a peak week at Hyatt High Sierra Lodge, or more than $4k for a lesser week.




HOC,

You are way off 10k for a peak week please let me know where you are getting this info?????  How many points are you getting for 4k and 10K?


Are you a Hyatt owner?


----------



## Hoc (Feb 6, 2008)

Carmel85 said:


> HOC,
> 
> You are way off 10k for a peak week please let me know where you are getting this info?????  How many points are you getting for 4k and 10K?
> 
> ...



No points, just weeks.  Getting it from listing on the sheet given by the front desk.


----------



## Carmel85 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hoc said:


> No points, just weeks.  Getting it from listing on the sheet given by the front desk.




Im total lost in what you are saying please show us any prime week for 10K or 4k in lake tahoe???

Please post your "list " on tug so we all can see it.  Because I would buy a few more Hyatt's at these prices ASAP!!!

PLEASE LETS SEE THE GOODS!!!!!


Do you own a Hyatt now????


----------



## mesamirage (Feb 9, 2008)

Hoc said:


> No points, just weeks. Getting it from listing on the sheet given by the front desk.


 
FYI... all Hyatt Weeks have a certain number of internal Hyatt points associated with them based on the demand of the week.  

Even if the "list" you have doesn't have any points listed could you provide the weeks and the prices?  We can convert that info into points.

Thanks in advance for providing this valuable info to all of us Hyatt owners (and potential owners).


----------



## Hoc (Feb 9, 2008)

OK, I just found the list, and I'm only posting a couple of the weeks, since there are about 60 or so of them.  Remember that these are asking prices only, and that the selling prices will be lower (in some cases, much lower)

Week 1, Unit 513 - $12,995
Week 2, Unit 111 - $11,995
Week 2, Unit 131 - $12,995
Week 3, Unit 524 - $12,995


----------



## mesamirage (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks for posting the listings... I have attached the point values within Hyatt Vacation Club of each week below. The asking prices are as expected for 1400 point resale weeks. I personally would not pay that for a 1400 point week, but as you said these are starting asking prices. 

IMHO I believe market value for a 1400 point week currently to be around $9500 give or take a few hundred. If someone is purchasing a set week because they plan to use that deeded week then they should also give consideration to the actual unit they purchase since it is the unit they will stay in if they go on their deeded week.

Curious what the asking prices are for 1880 point weeks 5-6, 8-9, 21-15 or for 2000 point weeks 26-34?? Could you post just a couple of those asking prices? Since those are really the only weeks most of us recommend purchasing or own with Hyatt.

Thanks!!

PS: I like how if you purchased a resale Hyatt week they have held their value. 



Hoc said:


> Week 1, Unit 513 - $12,995 - 1400 points
> Week 2, Unit 111 - $11,995 - 1400 points
> Week 2, Unit 131 - $12,995 - 1400 points
> Week 3, Unit 524 - $12,995 - 1400 points


----------



## Hoc (Feb 9, 2008)

mesamirage said:


> Curious what the asking prices are for 1880 point weeks 5-6, 8-9, 21-15 or for 2000 point weeks 26-34?? Could you post just a couple of those asking prices? Since those are really the only weeks most of us recommend purchasing or own with Hyatt.



There is a week 22, unit 623, and a week 8, unit 131, each for $17,995 asking, so probably around $14-$15 as the selling price.  The other weeks had units listed, but they have all been listed as sold without any price.


----------



## mesamirage (Feb 9, 2008)

Hoc said:


> There is a week 22, unit 623, and a week 8, unit 131, each for $17,995 asking, so probably around $14-$15 as the selling price. The other weeks had units listed, but they have all been listed as sold without any price.


 
Thanks!! Its nice to see that Hyatt pricing is holding up... I think over the next couple years we will even see a bit of an increase on the resale prices with the new locations coming online. Not worthy of considering Hyatt an investment... no timeshare is, but I do think with a properly purchased resale you can make a few $$$ and have some great vacations at the same time. 

We have flipped a couple Hyatts resales resulting in a few free vacations and even made a few $$$ on the resales. I was bummed when they doubled the resort transfer fee to $500, it sorta ruined a good thing for us of making it no longer worth flipping Hyatts for free vacations. We now look at the purchases mainly to keep them ourselves... but I still always look for a smoking hot price on a resale that I know I can sell down the road.

With asking prices you listed of $12K-$13k for 1400 point weeks and $18k for 1880 point weeks I think its hard to get into Hyatt for much less than $9k and up. There are deals to be "created" thru good negotiations but as there is no way to touch a Hyatt for $4k as earlier posted.



Hoc said:


> you should not be paying more than $10k for a peak week at Hyatt High Sierra Lodge, or more than $4k for a lesser week.


 
As always... Happy Hunting!!


----------



## Hoc (Feb 9, 2008)

mesamirage said:


> With asking prices you listed of $12K-$13k for 1400 point weeks and $18k for 1880 point weeks I think its hard to get into Hyatt for much less than $9k and up. There are deals to be "created" thru good negotiations but as there is no way to touch a Hyatt for $4k as earlier posted.



The off weeks are being listed at $9,995 resale through Hyatt.  That translates to a resale value in the $4k range.


----------



## Carmel85 (Feb 9, 2008)

Hoc said:


> The off weeks are being listed at $9,995 resale through Hyatt.  That translates to a resale value in the $4k range.



HOC,

YOU ARE WAY OFF!!!  Where can you buy  a Hyatt Tahoe for 4k? 

Like Mesa said $9995 should be around 9k NOT 4k.

HOC do you even own a HYATT?????


----------

